# Popsugar 2015 Special Edition Resort Box **SPOILERS**



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 23, 2015)

If you click on Special Edition on popsugar's website, it says that there is a Resort Box coming soon.  Not sure if this is an error since they were messing with the website again, or if it's the real deal.  I personally loved last year's resort box, but I know there were a lot of mixed feelings on it.  It will be interesting to see if everyone jumps on this box or if they wait for spoilers, and whether or not it will sell out as fast as the Target box. 

https://musthave.popsugar.com/#special-edition


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll hold off until spoilers. There are always people selling the full box on ebay after it ships. I got the last resort box and loved the towel, toffee and bath gel, but those weren't worth $100. The holiday box was great though, so I could be swayed if they drop some good hints.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

If those are the brands included in the box, it might be a good one. Will have to keep my eye on this one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> If those are the brands included in the box, it might be a good one. Will have to keep my eye on this one. Thanks for posting!


highly doubt it would be. those brands have been across many LE popsugar boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> highly doubt it would be. those brands have been across many LE popsugar boxes.


Yeah I know. Wishful thinking I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I got one of their LE boxes very long time ago and remember it being good but haven't got any of their LE boxes since. Will wait and see how this one turns out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanted the resort box last year, but didn't get it (I can't remember why) I think because the spoilers didn't do it for me. But I did trade for a couple of the items from some lovely ladies here. 

I think they had the clutch fiasco last year. They've sent a couple of clutches in special boxes in 2014 so hopefully they will NOT send a clutch in this resort box.  

Ah well depending on spoilers (if there are any) and if my tax refund isn't consumed with car repairs I might go for this box.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought one! I'm such a sucker but the last two LE boxes (Christmas for her and the Target colab) looked pretty good and I skipped those ones. Hopefully the pattern of good LE boxes will continue with this one.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

@@PrettyAndWitty thanks for the heads up that it's for sale now! I just ordered one too.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 25, 2015)

No will power at all to wait for spoilers. MSA posted that it's available &amp; I was at checkout in less than a minute. I hope it's a good one! I think I'm canceling Nina G &amp; maybe Frenchbox too, so I don't feel too naughty about it : )


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 25, 2015)

I didn't even question whether or not to buy it! PS could put out a box full of rice and I'd probably buy it! I love my PS!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just bought 1 for me &amp; 1 for my sister-- checked out in 1 minute... PS makes it too easy to spend


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah, it was a little too quick (esp for insomnia spending in the middle of the night).


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've never even considered getting one of the LE boxes before, but I got the email that this was available and just like a few of you have said - I had checked out in less than a minute! I'm going to Texas over the summer and poooooossibly on a tropical honeymoon this fall so I feel like I could use some resort-themed things! Especially paired with whatever travel goodies we get in the March box.

I did just notice the "your box will ship by march 31" thing... I sincerely hope it is sooner than that, because I'm not a particularly patient person.


----------



## beautifulme (Feb 25, 2015)

I also caved in about a minute after seeing that this was for sale.  I missed the last resort and summer LE boxes but ordered the Fall, Neiman Marcus, Holiday and Target. I can honestly say that while I liked the Neiman Marcus one a little less, I have enjoyed most of the past few LE's.  I am actually wearing the Marchesa scarf today and with the frigid NY winters I love the Joie hat.


----------



## jackieee (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I'm going to hold off on this one unless they release an awesome spoiler. I didn't care much for their Resort box last year, or their Summer box from 2013...I always lump that one with the Resort box. But if they release a good spoiler, then I'm all in!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, so I don't mean to so ignorant so please forgive me. What is the difference between the special editions and the resort why is it a special edition resort? Obviously I know what the Neiman Marcus one was in the winter special edition but what does resort mean?? Lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> Ok, so I don't mean to so ignorant so please forgive me. What is the difference between the special editions and the resort why is it a special edition resort? Obviously I know what the Neiman Marcus one was in the winter special edition but what does resort mean?? Lol


it's a theme.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> Ok, so I don't mean to so ignorant so please forgive me. What is the difference between the special editions and the resort why is it a special edition resort? Obviously I know what the Neiman Marcus one was in the winter special edition but what does resort mean?? Lol


'Resort' is the theme they use for spring. Here's what was in last year's box:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/04/popsugar-must-have-resort-box-review.html

To me, the summer box had a more fun/casual feel and the spring box had a more refined/spa-like feeling.


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 1, 2015)

I placed my order a few days ago.  I got the Resort and Fall LE boxes last year and was somewhat underwhelmed - I skipped the Holiday and Neiman's LE boxes, though.  It seems (to me anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) that PSMH has been stepping up their game lately - esp with the Feb box, so I'll give it a go....


----------



## Weebs (Mar 2, 2015)

I caved...arg!  I hope it's a good one!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed too because of the price. Anything in that price range and I'm really hesitant to order but couldn't resist this time. It's not like it's Birchbox prices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 2, 2015)

Do you think the boxes will ship before the 31st?? I'm to excited!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

It's suppose to ship by March 31st so fingers crossed.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Mar 2, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I caved...arg! I hope it's a good one!


mee too!! Holm mole PS made it so easy to take my money ! !! It better be a good one!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm wondering if we'll get spoilers before the boxes ship?   In the past, they have posted a spoiler about a week or two before boxes ship (when they still have boxes to sell).   March 31st seems so far away. . .


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

just got this email with a spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 3, 2015)

I used to work for a salon that sold Jane Iredale - it's great quality and supposed to be good for your skin! I'm not usually a fan of sets that have "gooey" products lip lipgloss with powder products, but since the compartments are separated it works out really well. Plus their products are really buildable if anyone is worried about the colors.

Great for a resort box.



LindaF said:


> just got this email with a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oooh that looks so nice.  I just looked on the Jane Iredale website and this product comes in both cool and warm tones (the image pictured in the spoiler is the warm)  I hope Popsugar goes by the preferences in our profiles because cool or warm tones was a question and I d love the cool tone set.  Fingers crossed.  I m super excited for this box!


----------



## sylarana (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope so too. I'd love the cool tone kit. The other would still be nice, but cool works better for my skin. I'm happy with the spoiler. Last year's resort wasn't my favorite (I loved the summer one), but apart from the clutch fiasco, I don't regret buying it. Hoping for no more clutches though ...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm happy with this spoiler too. I used to use Jane Iredale pressed foundation and really liked it. The only reason I stopped is because I'm always looking to try new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately someone on Facebook asked if the cooltone was also going to be sent but PS replied that only the set pictured (warm) would be in the box.  Now I'm concerned that I will regret this purchase.  

I know others will disagree but seems like these sub boxes are skewed to gold jewelry and warm palettes.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know about other subs, but popsugar certainly is. I'm ok with the warm as well .. just would have preferred the cool.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think cool would have worked better for me too but warm will be nice for summer time so I think it will work.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh thats a bummer.  It makes me wonder why they bother having us even fill out those profile questionnaires when it seems like they rarely use it.  Oh well.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Oh thats a bummer.  It makes me wonder why they bother having us even fill out those profile questionnaires when it seems like they rarely use it.  Oh well.


to get a sense of their user base preferences.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Now that I have gone to the website and seen the cool Version, I am very disappointed. Warm colors never look good on my rosy red skin and this set of products won't be any different. Since they have a cool option and they asked us our prefernces, this is frustrating. I get it, its a mystery box still, its annoying. Really regretting this purchase now. Suckered by PSMH once again


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just saw on their website that they have less than 100 boxes left.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> to get a sense of their user base preferences.[/quotes]
> 
> Thanks. I get to a certain extent they can't customize. But really. There are two options on the high value item. I am existing customer. Not hard at all. I just had a very frustrating exchange with them On FB. Very much regret ordering. I resent the "we're sure you'll love it once you get it in hand. " No. No, I won't.


----------



## BratzFan (Mar 4, 2015)

less than 50 left! I ordered this morning once they were down to 100. I liked the spoiler and figured a coupon at this point in unlikely.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not going for it, the spoiler just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 4, 2015)

Its offically sold out!


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Unfortunately someone on Facebook asked if the cooltone was also going to be sent but PS replied that only the set pictured (warm) would be in the box. Now I'm concerned that I will regret this purchase.
> 
> I know others will disagree but seems like these sub boxes are skewed to gold jewelry and warm palettes.


I would agree. And I also asked on FB and they confirmed that they would only send out warm colors. So I suppose if the majority of users are warm, I should stop buying these boxes.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 6, 2015)

So excited for this box and the palette! Hoping we get other summery items--sick of winter! I don't mind warm colors as long as they are build able and go on light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just read that bumble is doing a new version of their surf spray that's an infusion and moisturizes while making hair beachy. Would love that in the box!

What else...maybe a tote for the beach, some moisturizing sunblock, a lightweight scarf or wrap...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would love a cute hair assessory .. Something beachy &amp; cute... I'm soooo ready for summer!!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmmm I saw this on their Facebook page in response to a question about only sending the warm cosmetic set: we'll be offering the colors listed in our photo. Just to clarify, the preferences aren't used to customize boxes, but rather to get an understanding of what our subscribers like.

 
Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## BeachMommy (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm excited for this box. I like the spoiler and I'm thinking that travel razor posted on IG might be in the resort box now that March spoilers are out and it's not in there.

I'd love a new surf spray or hair mask. An M+G candle would be amazing. I'd also like a fancy drink mix, sunglasses, or hair accessories. The chance of jewelry is pretty high I think because of last year's resort and summer boxes.

Btw, my first MUT post. hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Mar 7, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Hmmm I saw this on their Facebook page in response to a question about only sending the warm cosmetic set: we'll be offering the colors listed in our photo. Just to clarify, the preferences aren't used to customize boxes, but rather to get an understanding of what our subscribers like.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that.


. Hmmmm...... I would bet $$$ that the warm tones are what does not sell at the store counter as well as the cool tones, I know that when I've taken advantage of the special offers with purchase through Clinique and Estée Lauder the cool tones are usely out of stock unless you are purchasing during the first half of the offer period ........ The manufacter's likely make a better offer to Popsugar to take the "warm" colors off their inventory.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 7, 2015)

BeachMommy said:


> I'm excited for this box. I like the spoiler and I'm thinking that travel razor posted on IG might be in the resort box now that March spoilers are out and it's not in there.
> 
> I'd love a new surf spray or hair mask. An M+G candle would be amazing. I'd also like a fancy drink mix, sunglasses, or hair accessories. The chance of jewelry is pretty high I think because of last year's resort and summer boxes.
> 
> Btw, my first MUT post. hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would love to see a beach bag, a surf spray would be great,some fun jewelry, a cute cover-up/ sarong type thing (but thats probably really hard to do to fit all sizes), a lip scrub or balm with spf.  I find that in the LE boxes there s almost always something similar to something to in that month's box.  So I wonder if we'll get another diffuser or cosmetic bag.  I love reading everyone's ideas, you ladies come up with things I'd never think of!  So fun!


----------



## MET (Mar 7, 2015)

I opted to order a box once they were getting low and I'm happy with the spoiler but I just realized that last year's box had 7 items not 6 (winter also had 7 items).  I truly hope that the other 5 items are great (saying this from my tainted NM and fall box purchases).


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 7, 2015)

MET said:


> I opted to order a box once they were getting low and I'm happy with the spoiler but I just realized that last year's box had 7 items not 6 (winter also had 7 items).  I truly hope that the other 5 items are great (saying this from my tainted NM and fall box purchases).


Hmm interesting and 1 of those items is probably a food item, I hope that means the other items are awesome high quality high value gotta have items. I want this box to just like magically show up on my doorstep soon.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd like some small waterproof speakers for outdoors, but the ones I've looked at and thought about adding to our pool area probably cost more than PS wants to spend on one item for a box. Plus, there is probably only a smallish niche market for the item. 

I have everything I need and want for resort travel, so would like things I can use here at our home pool. Very nice long swimming season in this part of Texas. 

I'd love a OSFA oversized  T shirt with the first logo PSMH used on the beach bags in one of the first boxes. It could be a sleep shirt, or a beach/ pool coverup shirt.  I hate sarongs as I am very tall and also clumsy- ha. They never stay tucked and tied like they are supposed to. 

After having to deal with so much ORANGE and peach tones in K- makeup, I'm not at all worried about a premium brand like Jane Iredale making a lip and face palette that's not universally flattering. Besides, how do you make " cool toned" bronzer? I mean, I have thought about that and really do NOT know how a bronzer could be cool toned... I can wear either cool tones or warm tones, having very neutral light coloring without a tan, so I'm not complaining or arguing about the selection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm totally up for food item or items. They usually curate food items I want to try or already like ( coffee being the exception- we don't drink it).


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 8, 2015)

I think they nailed it with the makeup! Feels very 'resort' to me. Here's what else I'd love to see for the other 5 items: Sunnies! Everyone loves sunglasses. A nice cocktail mix. Body oil- like the Josie Maran Hawaiian scented argon oils. A bright colored or fun printed beach bag or clutch (I know I'm probably alone on the clutch!). And I know we will get some sort of candy or snack, I'd love some licorice in a piña colada or mango flavor.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 8, 2015)

I think a beach bag would be nice (maybe a brightly colored mesh backpack?) and LOVE the speakers idea, too.  Cute earbuds would work, too.  

Truth be told, I would rather get a gift card for somewhere to pick my own sunglasses.  I have a really hard time finding ones that fit me and that I like.  

A passport cover would be great, too.

How about some cute Tory Burch flip flops?


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree, sunglasses can be hard. A gift card for flower delivery would be awesome too, since so many people we hoping for it in February and it didn't happen. Some gorgeous white flowers would feel very resort-y also!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 8, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I think a beach bag would be nice (maybe a brightly colored mesh backpack?) and LOVE the speakers idea, too.  Cute earbuds would work, too.
> 
> Truth be told, I would rather get a gift card for somewhere to pick my own sunglasses.  I have a really hard time finding ones that fit me and that I like.
> 
> ...


I d love some fun flip flops but I don't think they d do flip flops due to sizing.  They mentioned on face book those questions we answered about preferences (which included shoe sizes) are not to customize boxes but rather to get a feel for what their subscribers like.  Personally I think it was just an excuse about the not sending the cool version of the makeup when that is one of the questions.  I mean seriously why does it matter what shoe size your subscribers have if you aren't going to customize boxes.  Anyhoo I wish you were right on the flip flops but I m not holding my breath.  I also agree with the sunglasses its hard to pick ones out that fit everyone or even the majority.  A gift card would be fun though.  I hope they start sending these out soon I want it!!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 8, 2015)

So the sphynx razor is not in the March box do you ladies think it ll be in this one.  At the end of february there was actually a review of it on Popsugar.  Along with the article was a picture of a blue and white striped one, it is so cute I want that one lol.  I think if its not in the box I m going to have to get one it looks so neat!  I never thought I d be wishing for a razor but my fingers are crossed its in here.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 12, 2015)

My LE box is now in double processing! Unfortunately, my March box still is too (and has been for a week). But, yea maybe LE will ship early, fingers crossed.


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine is processing too! It will be funny if I get it before my March box.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Mar 13, 2015)

Omg label created 3.3 lbs!!!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh!! I have a label too! Yay... but I forgot all the LE boxes come from California, I wonder how long it will take to get to CT


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a label too. I must say, I loved that the Target/PS came from NY (I'm on the East Coast), and it was regular FedEx. It got here in a day.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> Omg label created 3.3 lbs!!!


Yay...the makeup item probably doesn't weigh very much, so there's room for a lot of goodies in there! 

Sorry for everyone who wanted a bowling ball.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooray my label has been created.  3.3 lbs here too from CA (I m on the east coast) hopefully it moves quick I m really excited to see whats in this box, especially after hearing the rumor snow might be coming back at the end of this week.  Think resort thoughts think resort thoughts.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine shows processing still. I'm in CA so if they ship from CA, hopefully I get it quick. The Must have box will be here Monday though. That will help me waiting for this one


----------



## Weebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Resort box is still processing here too..... label created for my March box.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to back out of seeing any spoilers or if I won't be able to help but look when someone gets it!


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like I'll get mine before vacation on April 5th. So happy about that since I am going to a resort! Now WHAT IS IN THAT BOX? I MUST KNOW!!!!!


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 17, 2015)

Has anyones box actually moved? I got a tracking number but it hasnt moved. It has said label created since last week.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 17, 2015)

My label was created on the 13th...yesterday it went from Watsonville CA to Sacramento.  Estimated delivery to Akron, OH still isn't until 3/26 (argh)


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like there is at least movement on these boxes so hopefully full spoilers soon!!!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine is still just 'label created' which wouldn't bother me if it was coming from NY, but since it's coming from CA i know it's still going to take eons once it starts moving... my march box will be here today and it's label was created AFTER my Resort label!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 17, 2015)

FedEx sent me initiation last Friday but all it shows is a label.. Looks like it's going to be a while


----------



## Andi B (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine is on the move, but it's only made it to Newark, CA.  Although my Fedex delivery estimates are usually a day or two further out than it actually takes, mine is saying that it will be delivered Thursday of next week (the 26th).  Uggghhh...slowest shipping ever! :blink:


----------



## MET (Mar 17, 2015)

My box is also on the move with the 26th as the estimated delivery - I'm also on the East Coast so hopefully we'll start seeing a few spoilers from those in CA.  Fingers crossed for a decent box.


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine is finally moving from CA with an estimated delivery of 3/25. I usually get it 1-2 days early so maybe Saturday or Monday. I'm in Oregon so it's not traveling too far.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine has a delivery date of Tuesday 3/24 but it's already in Sacramento and I live 3 hours from there. I wouldn't be surprised if I had it by Friday. Yay! 

Edited to add: FedEx updated my delivery date to Friday! WOOHOO!! Only two more days!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine isn't set to come until next friday grrrr.  So sloooow I hope someone gets theirs soon I m so curious.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine is set to arrive on the 25th. The wait is so long!


----------



## Shellsthename (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine is about an hour from me) I'm betting it will be here tomorrow or Friday. Wish I could just drive over and pick it up. This may be my first box I get from Popsugar without knowing what's in it.


----------



## Mommy Subs (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine is on the move too! I live in CA, so even though it says 3/25, I am oping for a Friday or Saturday delivery!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Mar 18, 2015)

I also live in California and it is in my actual city. Hopefully it is here tomorrow. It does say Friday. But who knows!


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 19, 2015)

There is a spoiler pic on Instagram!!!!!!!!

#popsugarmusthavebox


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

JENNIER said:


> There is a spoiler pic on Instagram!!!!!!!!
> 
> #popsugarmusthavebox


i can't find it


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> i can't find it


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 19, 2015)

Spoiler







I want it!!! Love the necklace and the passport cover!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahhh, that looks VERY VERY PROMISING!!!!  Thanks for posting!  I am so excited!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2015)

Full spoilers with breakdown on MSA-- I'm very happy with this box!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 19, 2015)

I want to see the necklace ON someone so bad.  I'm having a hard time judging the length.  I love it though.  PSMH always sends jewelry that I could never justify buying on my own, but am more than happy to get in a box. 

Is anyone else SO TIRED of that color of blue in every PSMH box?  Am I supposed to put my blue passport holder, my blue run the world notebook, and my blue ear buds in 1 of my 97 blue clutches PSMH has sent me?  Perhaps while wearing my blue ikat scarf?  As someone who doesn't wear blue ever, it's maddening.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 19, 2015)

The people who like Silver will be happy!  I'll likely trade/sell that item.  I'm ok with this box, but not over the moon by any chance.  Likely trade/sell/ giveaway.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got mine and I'm thrilled with it. First time that I love every single thing in a box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2015)

I really like the cocktail salt-- that's totally up my alley!! Maybe they'll be color variations on the passport holder &amp; necklace. I Always love the necklaces PS sends out-- this one looks super summery which excites me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 19, 2015)

sylarana said:


> I just got mine and I'm thrilled with it. First time that I love every single thing in a box.


OOh, can you show it on you?  Cut your head off if you arent comfortable sharing that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen Bernardi (Mar 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> The people who like Silver will be happy!  I'll likely trade/sell that item.  I'm ok with this box, but not over the moon by any chance.  Likely trade/sell/ giveaway.


If you end up with the turquoise necklace, I am interested! I waffled too long and never ordered the box.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 19, 2015)

Here you go .. if this works. Can't cut out the sleeping toddler ...

It's around my belly button .. little higher. And the stone is set loose which irritates me a tiny bit as it makes this clicking sound. .. I'm weird with that though. I love it nonetheless.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2015)

Finally! I've been waiting for spoilers!

I'm 50/50 on the box, I like half of the items, other half are meh.  I think I might be able to trade for the items I want.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 19, 2015)

Friendly reminder to keep all buy/sell/trade talk in the appropriate locations.  And there is a brand new PSMH specific trade thread!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/

Thanks for posting the picture, that is very helpful @@sylarana!  Love the bonus kid pic too.


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't like anything in this box I pretty much wasted $100 dollars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 19, 2015)

sylarana said:


> Here you go .. if this works. Can't cut out the sleeping toddler ...
> 
> It's around my belly button .. little higher. And the stone is set loose which irritates me a tiny bit as it makes this clicking sound. .. I'm weird with that though. I love it nonetheless.
> 
> ...


OH wow. Thanks. I was picturing it much smaller and shorter.  it's that long! Not bad. Still not sure personally, but it's nice.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 19, 2015)

This is one of those boxes where I'm not sad I missed it, but I wouldn't have been disappointed if I'd gotten it. They did well with the travel theme, and there are a couple of items I'll try to swap for.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hoooray!  I m so excited.  I love love the train case and I actually almost bought the serum from sephora recently.  I m interested in trying the make up and the necklace is something I d never buy but I may actually  really realllike, love me some turquoise.  I can see it looking beautiful with a simple white blouse,jeans, and super cute sandals look.  And the salt is fun for upcoming bar-b-ques.  Margarita bar anyone?  I want this box in my hands like yesterday!  So fun, makes the snow coming tomorrow not seem as bad (seriously snow on the first day of spring thats got be some sick meteorologist joke right?)  Thanks for sharing!  Enjoy ladies!


----------



## MET (Mar 19, 2015)

Well I don't hate the box but I definitely don't like it either - last year's Resort was much better.  For some reason the necklace conceptually reminds me of the Soixante Neuf Turquoise Horn Pendant Necklace from the summer box.

I really need to swear off the LE boxes - the only one I really loved was the winter one which was ordered after I knew the full contents.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 19, 2015)

Well I really like this box.

The passport cover is very nice and I have needed and wanted one for quite some time but it seems like a frivolous splurge.

The necklace is pretty but feels cheap. It's not heavy and by appearances, it should have a weight to it and it doesn't.

I tried the serum on my hand, it's much more liquid than any other serum I have but it dries very quickly and feels very smooth.

The train bag is huge, especially compared to my current Kate Spade one.

Salt, meh.

I love the makeup compact! The colors are very flattering for my complexion.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 20, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Well I really like this box.
> 
> The passport cover is very nice and I have needed and wanted one for quite some time but it seems like a frivolous splurge.
> 
> ...


oh wait. there are variations on the passport cover. i dont want the tan one. :/


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what to think of this box based on the spoilers. My initial thought is not worth the price but I'll wait to get mine to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## sylarana (Mar 20, 2015)

The passport cover is tan on the inside and cobalt on the outside. I don't have an American passport and mine won't fit, but I'll use it for the little one's .. or something else entirely.

I agree about the necklace feeling cheaper than I expected. I'm not sure about the material of the silver chain .. so lightweight. But it makes it better to wear imo as it's not too heavy around the neck. It's more of a fashion piece anyways. I just hope the chain won't tarnish.

still very happy with it ... living in a warm climate just makes the winter one (and last year's fall one) less attractive.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 20, 2015)

OH! Ok, thank you.  Tan would get dirty on the outside.  That makes more sense.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am so jazzed about this box! It's my first LE one, and I'm really glad I pulled the trigger. I still have no idea when it's arriving (Fedex delivery is "n/a" apparently) but I hope it is soon! I'm going on my honeymoon this fall, so the passport cover &amp; traincase are a godsend. The serum looks great, the necklace is gorgeous, and I love fun cocktail salts. The only thing I'm "meh" about is the makeup - which is ONLY because I just left a job where I sold Jane Iredale so it's not new/exciting to me but it will be good for the honeymoon.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad I passed on this one


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fyi there is a resort box unboxing on you tube if anyone is interested (not sure if I m allowed to post the link?)


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes you can post the youtube video here and embed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> (for embedding copy the URL, use the little green box on the top left and drop down to Media. IT will then embed the video)

My box is here! Taking pics now.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Reija lets hope I do this right lol.  How do you like your box now that its in your hands?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDo4RKeYUyQ


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2015)

I like this better now than from what I saw in the spoilers even though the items are the same. There are few things I won't use but majority of the items I can use which is nice. I included this in the spoiler even though these items have been posted before. 



Spoiler



I really like the Jane Iredale palette. Normally I would go for cool shades but this is perfect for summer. The passport cover is nice too. I consider it a luxury item because I would never purchase something like this. I love the fact that it's made in England. The same with the train case. Seem to be really nice. Again not something I would buy from the store at this price range so I'm happy to get it with this box. Looking forward to trying the serum too. I was wondering about this brand after seeing it on Sephora's website.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 22, 2015)

I just got my box last night. It was scheduled for Tuesday, but it came early!

The necklace: I love. The clasp catches anywhere on the chain, so it can be worn shorter. It's much less casual than the horn one from last summer &amp; I think it looks amazing worn just below the collar bone.

The salt: Meh, boring in my opinion, I'll use it though or maybe gift it with a boutique margarita mix &amp; glasses if I need a quick hostess gift this summer.

Passport holder: super cute. I've always wanted one.

Makeup: nice, but I'm on makeup overload.

Skincare: good skincare is always welcome &amp; I use a vitamin C serum every day, so this saves me money &amp; will be fun to try.

The train case: it's smaller than I thought it would be, but it's cute. It's not really exciting to me. I could use it, but I wish it was something more wow.

Is that everything? I am always happy with my Popsugar boxes overall &amp; this one is a great value &amp; has very useful items. I would have liked a home item or some yummy treat instead of cocktail salt that I can get at the grocery, but I'm happy. The necklace makes the box for me.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't look at any spoilers before hand and just received my box. I am so happy I splurged on it because I have been eyeing up the Drunk Elephant skincare for weeks now but it is so expensive!! The serum on its own makes this box worth it to me. I like the Jane Iredale makeup and the necklace. I will use the train case and the cocktail salt. The only thing I'm not excited about is the passport holder because I already have one that I love. I will definitely be buying the next Limited Edition box.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hooray my box came early today!!

Such a fun box filled with things I d never pick out myself but actually really like. 

Necklace: I am actually surprised how much I love this, i love that you can adjust the length too.  It spruce up a simple tee and jeans w/ blazer and flats looks. So fun!  And man do I love the little pouch it comes in, I ll take a few more of those pouches please!

Salt: Yum can't wait to break this out at some summer BBQs.  I think this would make a lovely hostess gift too along with margarita glasses and a mix.

Passport Holder: I m probably going to give this away but its lovely I just don't really need one. 

Train Case:  I love this! I m always looking for new makeup storage bags and this will be great for travel.  And so cute too!  Would never spend $60 for it but I for sure don't mind having it!

Jane Iredale Makeup: This is lovely, I really thought the lippies was eyeshadow from the images though ooopsie.  The blush will be beautiful with a slight tan. 

Serum:  I ve been wanting to try this brand, I mean come on with a name like drunk elephant how is one not curious.  But the price tag was a little steep for a brand I knew nothing about.  The bottle says this stays on the skin for 72 hours so are you supposed to use it daily?  Do most serums not wash off for days?

Has anyone actually started using the serum or makeup yet, would love to hear some first  use impressions.  Hope everyone s boxes come soon!  Enjoy!


----------



## MET (Mar 23, 2015)

I received my box today and clearly am in the minority since I didn't like the box especially the necklace (which was the higher end item).  The box was well curated though.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't get the box, but I was able to swap for the necklace. I'm so excited to hear that it is adjustable. It looks gorgeous in the pictures. Also, that train case looks so great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Has anyone actually started using the serum or makeup yet, would love to hear some first  use impressions.  Hope everyone s boxes come soon!  Enjoy!


I have been wearing the serum.  It's too soon to tell if it's doing anything.  It may be a tad too harsh for me - I have really bad rosacea and it burns my skin the littlest bit.  That isn't always a dealbreaker for me as long as I get good results - my dermatologist said that as long as I can tolerate skincare that turns over cells quicker to go for it because that will help my rosacea.  So far the biggest turn off for me was the smell.   I was kind of hoping it would have a citrus scent because in my head that is what orange vitamin C serums should smell like, but when I put it on my face I was like "ummmm did the drunk elephant throw up?"  It's not THAT bad but it's definitely off-putting.  This gets pretty good reviews though so I am definitely going to stick with it for a few weeks to see what kind of results I can get. 

Edited to add: As I was writing this it occurred to me that maybe I got a bad batch?  Does anyone else's serum smell weird?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel like this box is something we would have gotten for $40 last year. The value of the boxes is really going down, in my opinion. I question whether the retail price of these items even adds up to $100. Cute stuff, but now way overpriced IMO. I like the necklace and the makeup, though.


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have been wearing the serum.  It's too soon to tell if it's doing anything.  It may be a tad too harsh for me - I have really bad rosacea and it burns my skin the littlest bit.  That isn't always a dealbreaker for me as long as I get good results - my dermatologist said that as long as I can tolerate skincare that turns over cells quicker to go for it because that will help my rosacea.  So far the biggest turn off for me was the smell.   I was kind of hoping it would have a citrus scent because in my head that is what orange vitamin C serums should smell like, but when I put it on my face I was like "ummmm did the drunk elephant throw up?"  It's not THAT bad but it's definitely off-putting.  This gets pretty good reviews though so I am definitely going to stick with it for a few weeks to see what kind of results I can get.
> 
> Edited to add: As I was writing this it occurred to me that maybe I got a bad batch?  Does anyone else's serum smell weird?


Yes, my serum smells kinda bad.  It almost reminds me of the scent of your clothes after leaving a bonfire....that could just be me though.   :wacko:


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have been wearing the serum.  It's too soon to tell if it's doing anything.  It may be a tad too harsh for me - I have really bad rosacea and it burns my skin the littlest bit.  That isn't always a dealbreaker for me as long as I get good results - my dermatologist said that as long as I can tolerate skincare that turns over cells quicker to go for it because that will help my rosacea.  So far the biggest turn off for me was the smell.   I was kind of hoping it would have a citrus scent because in my head that is what orange vitamin C serums should smell like...


I usually use Paula's Choice Vitamin C for a face treatment.  It smells like citrus to me.  Would this Drunk Elephant product be used in place of that? I'm out of the Vit C right now and just wondering if I can put off replacing it by using this product instead.   Anyone know?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I usually use Paula's Choice Vitamin C for a face treatment.  It smells like citrus to me.  Would this Drunk Elephant product be used in place of that? I'm out of the Vit C right now and just wondering if I can put off replacing it by using this product instead.   Anyone know?


I wouldn't have a problem with replacing one vitamin c serum with another.  Here is a general article about what vitamin C serums are meant to do (likely sponsored by advanced dermatology but it's accurate if you ignore the brand comparison parts)

http://www.thedermreview.com/vitamin-c-serum/

Drunk Elephant:

This revolutionary serum evens skintone, fights cellular UV damage, supports natural collagen synthesis, and assists skin physiological activities of defense and cell regeneration. The unique formulation enzymatically dissolves unwanted surface skin cells and provides intense hydration through the use of hyaluronate crosspolymer, which can easily penetrate the skin. The result is a noticeably diminished appearance of photodamage replaced by incredible radiance and super smooth, deeply conditioned skin.         

Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster

Brown spots don't stand a chance. Add a few drops of this booster to your serum or moisturizer daily, or use it alone. It's the new anti-aging superhero.


Item #: 777

Anti-Aging, Brown Spots, Wrinkles
For All Skin Types
Firms, brightens, and smooths skin


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

beautifulme said:


> Yes, my serum smells kinda bad.  It almost reminds me of the scent of your clothes after leaving a bonfire....that could just be me though.   :wacko:


I thought it wasn't great either (like really bothered me when I first put it on).  But if it's good, I don't mind.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 24, 2015)

I read on their website that Drunk Elephant does not add any fragrance or anything into their skin care so it must just be the natural smell of the ingredients. I haven't tried mine yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got it out today to try it and I think it has a some kind of herbal/earthy type of smell. The ingredient list is very short so it might be because they don't add artificial scents. I combined it with Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer on top and the smell got even more earthy. Not sure if it was the right mix. I was afraid my skin was going to smell like that all day but I think it went away in a few minutes or I got used it to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I did like how my skin felt after applying the serum.


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone used skinceuticals before? It smells the same. I don't think this is a bad batch, just how it smells.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone's drunk elephant container feel like it is empty? Mine feels like there is nothing in it, so I just want to make sure that is how it should be. It's also brown/orange and super runny.

Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

yes mine does too and it's brown/orange and very runny. Kind of hard to apply, mine was running through my fingers.


----------



## alliekers (Mar 25, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Does anyone's drunk elephant container feel like it is empty? Mine feels like there is nothing in it, so I just want to make sure that is how it should be. It's also brown/orange and super runny.
> 
> Thanks!


Same here! I couldn't believe how empty the container felt, but I think the product is just so light in weight that it just feels empty. I have been using it every day for the past 3 days, so I'm hoping it lasts awhile!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally got my box!! I love everything - but my serum leaked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to email them but what a bummer.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 26, 2015)

I swapped for the necklace and got it today. I love it! The stone is huge (in a good way.) The chain is very long, but I love that you can adjust to whatever length you want. This will be a signature piece for me. I'm so pleased. I didn't buy the box, but if I had I would say the train case and the necklace would have made it well worth the cost.


----------

